# Opfer wehrte sich: Opendownload.de gibt auf



## sascha (27 Juli 2009)

Widerstand lohnt doch: Ein wehrhaftes Opfer hat den Betreibern der umstrittenen Seite Opendownload.de eine heftige Niederlage vor Gericht eingebracht. Das Gericht kam zum Schluss, dass die Betreiber von Opendownload.de keinen Anspruch auf die geforderten 96 Euro haben.

Opfer wehrte sich: Opendownload.de gibt auf: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## bernhard (29 Juli 2009)

*AW: Opfer wehrte sich: Opendownload.de gibt auf*

Zur Diskussion:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...ad-de-softwaresammler-de-me-too-postings.html


----------

